# طرق الإستكشاف الجيوفيزيائي بالتفصيل



## طارق البخاري (5 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أربع ملفات أكروبات ريدر (Acrobat Reader) في هذا الرابط يحتوي كل ملف منها على طريقة من طرق الإستكشاف الجيوفيزيائي الأكثر استعمالاً وهي :


1- الطريقة الزلزالية (Seismic method) طريقة الإنكسار (Refraction) وبعض المعلومات 
القيمة عن طريقة الإنعكاس
2- الطريقة الجاذبية Gravity method
3- الطريقة المغناطيسية (Magnetic method)
4- الطريقة الكهربائية (Electrical metho) طريقة المقاومة النوعية بالتيار المستمر 
(DC Resistivity)

وهذا هو الرابط :
http://www.wikifortio.com/555200/Geophysical Exploration Methods.zip


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (17 يناير 2008)

+جزاك الله خيرا اخوك عواد الخاطر من سوريا


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك يا أخانا عواد

وشكرا على المرور


----------



## عبد النافع (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا ياباشمهندس ابو حمزة ونتمنى المزيد منك انشاء اللة


----------



## جدار النار (21 يناير 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## طارق البخاري (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أشكركم على المرور


----------



## oskar (22 أبريل 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (23 أبريل 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل يا ريت أعادة تحميله برابط آخر


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## حكيم ر (4 أغسطس 2008)

_سلا م عليكم_


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إليك أخي رابط جديد لطرق للمجلد (وأرجو ان يشتغل معاك) :

http://rapidshare.com/files/134875866/Geophysical_Exploration_Methods.rar.html


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط الجديد يعمل
شكرا لك يا أبوحمزة


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 أغسطس 2008)

نشكركم علي المجهود


----------



## مصعب p17 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ذادك الله علما


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى ابو حمزه


----------



## jabbar_k74 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على كل حال 
لو سمحت هذه الرسالة ظهرت لي عند النقر على الربط
*File with ID '555200' doesn't exist or has expired and is no longer available*


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussainub (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ch-engin (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## GeoOo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*WikiFortio*


*File sharing service*



*File with ID '555200' doesn't exist or has expired and is no longer available*

*الرابط لا يعمل يا ريت أعادة تحميله برابط آخر*


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً على التعقيب سأرفعه بإذن الله قريباً


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

عذراً إخواني على التأخير وقد قمت برفع الملف من جديد على هذا الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/Q1N0VcIG/Geophysical_Exploration_Method.html


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أبو حمزه ... بس بعد سنتين!!! 

أين نشاطك السابق؟؟ ... همتك معانا في الملتقى يا باشمهندس


----------



## engsasa (1 يونيو 2012)

شكرا ياباشمهندس ابو حمزة ونتمنى المزيد منك انشاء اللة​


----------



## هيثم سعيد يوسف (11 مايو 2013)

تسلمو على الجهود المقدرة انشاء الله سوف اكون عند حسن الظن يارب


----------



## geofarid (24 مايو 2013)

c'est tres bien, mais vous avez oublie mon frere la methode qui s'appuyee sur les ondes aquestiques


----------



## kacimo.samy (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرااا​


----------

